# Convectividade Norte/Centro-Norte - 08.09.2012



## Duarte Sousa (10 Set 2012 às 20:50)

Como sabem, na tarde/noite do passado sábado, 8 de Setembro, ocorreu «alguma» instabilidade no Norte/Centro-Norte de Portugal Continental.

Eu estava na aldeia das Barras, em Tábua, e ao fim da tarde ia observando uma grande célula que se situava a NE.

Algumas fotos:












(Quando estava a experimentar captar raios, luz a menos)










(Já com a ISO corrigida)

























Um vídeo com alguns relâmpagos/raios que captei. Provavelmente vão reparar que há cenas com qualidade de vídeo diferentes. Isto deve-se ao facto de as duas máquinas fotográficas e o telemóvel estarem todos com bateria fraca Mas eu tinha uma ficha eléctrica perto de uma janela, e enquanto o telemóvel carregava, gravava ao mesmo tempo. Enquanto gravava com o telemóvel, a bateria da máquina reflex carregava, e ia assim «rodando» de gravadores


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2012 às 21:00)

Grande reportagem!! parabéns e podes-te considerar uma pessoa com sorte  era uma lotaria esse dia e a ti saiu o jackpot


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2012 às 21:42)

Muito bom Duarte, excelentes fotos.


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Set 2012 às 11:33)

Boas 

Muito bom Duarte, parabéns, agora já não te vai escapar uma 

Abraços


----------



## I_Pereira (12 Set 2012 às 00:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



A pontaria... o mesmo relâmpago, mas um bocado mais longe 






Aqui a trovoada não rendeu tanto, além da distância, haviam outras nuvens a tapar a maioria dos relâmpagos (clarões viam-se muitos) e a minha atenção estava mais virada para o incêndio de Lomba (Arganil)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2012 às 12:36)

Obrigado a todos

Como diz o Miguel, saiu-me o jackpot Quer dizer, jackpot talvez teria sido estar mais perto da célula, mas mesmo assim já foi bem bom

Ivo Pereira, bastante interessante termos captado o mesmo raio

Abraços


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Set 2012 às 13:44)

[QUOTE=Duarte Sousa; Ivo Pereira


Impressionante 

Boas fotos. Parabéns


----------



## Brigantia (12 Set 2012 às 23:14)

Muito bons registos




Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ivo Pereira, bastante interessante termos captado o mesmo raio



Não escapa nada aos membros deste fórum


----------

